# For those in need.



## originallKiz (Feb 8, 2016)

hello my name is Kiz and im from London peckham rye, and i came up with idea of opening abandoned buildings for people who can not afford to sleep warm and nice across the london city. so people who would like to get involved please contact me.


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 8, 2016)

isnt this called squatting


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 8, 2016)

angerisagift said:


> isnt this called squatting




What he is offering is the "gaining access" part it seems so somebody else can squat.


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 8, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> What he is offering is the "gaining access" part it seems so somebody else can squat.


so he will break into the place then like the show Paladin "have crowbar will travel"


----------



## originallKiz (Feb 8, 2016)

well there is alot of rough sleepers they know fuck all about squating so why not provide with a roof over theyr heads it doesnt coast anything. and i know what squatting is, iam a squatter myself


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 9, 2016)

so u r offering them a squat at where u r at???


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 9, 2016)

or r u telling ppl where there r abandon places r so they can squat and u will break into the place 4 them


----------



## MarsOrScars (Feb 9, 2016)

Just tag the buildings.

If you want to get technical, drop their address on a freebie webpage w/ access method & description.

Also opsec is a thing, you don't want to just give away a database of active squats to the cops.


----------



## originallKiz (Feb 9, 2016)

well i scout the buildings my self of course more people would be better and not braking into the premisses but opening without any criminal damage or whats so ever (sorry guys english is not my first language).


----------



## warlo (Feb 9, 2016)

There's groups doing this already, you might wanna join them for a bigger effect. I even read an article on the guardian about them.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not in the UK, but I'm sure a loot of travelers will appreciate your help. I wish there was something like that here in the USA, because I don't know what the fuck I'm doing, but I don't have any tools to get into places by myself.

Best of luck to you
*originallKizJust *
and stay safe! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 9, 2016)

well stop by Home Depot and buy some then get a B&E charge. easy peasy


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 13, 2016)

originallKiz said:


> well i scout the buildings my self of course more people would be better and not braking into the premisses but opening without any criminal damage or whats so ever (sorry guys english is not my first language).



thats great you're doing that. any particularly interesting places you've opened up? just curious. also, have you heard of the advisory service for squatters? they have a website at http://www.squatter.org.uk/

if you want to find more people to do that with that might be a good place to look.


----------

